# Get 3d acerleration

## Onturenio

I have got an ATI Radeon 9000 of 64 Mb in a portatil PC. My xorg.conf have the paremeters:

```

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

```

And works well. How can i know if my hardware acelerator is working? In the case of don't do it, how can i repair? I guess it must be thing of recompiling kernel, but don't know how.

----------

## radoslawc

Hi

try

```

tron% glxinfo| grep direct                                                                                           ~

direct rendering: Yes

tron%     

```

if says yes then it works if not try to configure your kernel with DRI support, and add Load "glx" and Load "dri" to your xorg.conf

also look at http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html for more troubleshooting

cheers

----------

## Onturenio

Of course, the answer is:

```

$ glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

  :Sad:  .

I will read the page you gave me, a lot of thanks.

----------

## Kaapeli

Try using fglrx as the driver. That should enable the 3d hardware acceleration.

----------

## Onturenio

Don't works  :Sad:  . Continues working whith this driver, but 3d is dissabled again.

----------

## Onturenio

Ok, i have recompiled kernel and installed ati-drivers. But i have the problem which is documentated in the howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Now you should be ready to install the drivers, which you can do by running emerge ati-drivers. Pay attention to the output displayed by the ebuild - it will NOT abort if the fglrx kernel module fails to compile, and this is easy to miss. If you find that you get a "Module fglrx not found" error when trying to load the fglrx module at a later stage, this is often the cause.
> 
> 

 

That is exactly my problem, but don't know the sollution:

```

# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

----------

## codergeek42

The Raden 9000 is fully supported by the Free drivers. In order to enable direct rendering you need to enable the ATi Radeon direct rendering manager (CONFIG_DRM and CONFIG_DRM_RADEON), which provides the kernel back-end for the hardware I/O.

```
Device Drivers -->

   Character Devices -->

      <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) -->

         <*> ATI Radeon
```

If it's an AGP card then you'll also need to enable /dev/agpgart support (AGP support) (CONFIG_AGP) as well as the proper AGP bridge chipset:

```
Device Drivers -->

   Character Devices -->

      <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -->

         <*> Your AGP Chipset
```

(You can find what AGP bridge chipset is used by running `lspci | grep AGP` on most setups as root. It's part of the sys-apps/pciutils package. If that doesn't work, consult your motherboard's documentation.) Then you'll need to install xorg-x11 with the "opengl" USE flag set (it's set by default if I recall correctly). In your xorg.conf you'll then need to load the glx and dri module in your Module section, which provide the opengl implementation and hardware-access features to X.org:

```
Section "Module"

[...]

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection
```

You'll also need to use the radeon driver and set the proper AGP mode (1x, 2x, 4x, or 8x). in your card's device section. For example, mine is:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9200"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "AGPMode"       "4"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"   

EndSection
```

That makes my 9200 run at 4x AGP (8x AGP is only supported in the recent snapshot builds). I don't know exactly what page flipping does, but it does improve performance in most cases. (It can cause instabilities on some systems, and can safely be disabled as needed.) If you're using the newer X.org snapshots you might need to disable color-tiling:

```
Option    "ColorTiling" "false"
```

If all is then well, you should see something like the following: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20040929 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL

 

Hope that helps!

----------

## Onturenio

Sorry by the delay. A lot of thanks, now it's running tuxracer on my computer  :Very Happy:  . The only thing i don't like is that when i'm normal user i get:

```

ontur@portatil ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

But when root:

```

portatil ontur # glxinfo |grep direct  

direct rendering: Yes

```

How extrange  :Exclamation: 

Another extrange thing is this:

```

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20040929 AGP 1x x86/MMX TCL

```

It seem that is using 1x, but i used 4x   :Question: 

Have i got to worry[/code]?

----------

## lbrtuk

Have you got

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

in your xorg.conf ?

That's what'll be stopping you using it as anything other than root.

----------

## codergeek42

I think it is case-sensitive, so you might need to use "DRI" instead of "dri" in that section name.

----------

## groovin

excuse my ignorance... but having direct rendering set to No shouldnt affect my normal uses of my KDE right? stuff like checking email, my themes, browsing the web, watching movies, etc right? only 3D stuff like games and glxgears, correct?

----------

## fredgt

Direct rendering can have some effect on multimedia applications, like watching video en tv. These effects should all be in you're advantage ass things like overlays will work better and thus lower your cpu usage. Sometimes however there can be some problems with watching videos but you'll just need to give it a try.

----------

## groovin

im running a pretty fat CPU right now so i dont think itll be a problem. i am running kde with lots of eye candy though. i dont play games or anything so i dont think ill see a diff. thanks for the info

----------

## Onturenio

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> I think it is case-sensitive, so you might need to use "DRI" instead of "dri" in that section name.

 

I have changed driver, buy normal user still have not direct rendering. Have i got to do something special to get it?

----------

## lbrtuk

 *fredgt wrote:*   

> Direct rendering can have some effect on multimedia applications, like watching video en tv. These effects should all be in you're advantage ass things like overlays will work better and thus lower your cpu usage. Sometimes however there can be some problems with watching videos but you'll just need to give it a try.

 

AFAIK xv is completely unrelated to dri. So as long as your driver supports xv, you'll get accelerated video whether you've set up dri or not.

----------

## jschellhaass

Could you post your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log file?

jeff

----------

## raccoon

codergeek42, you just resolved a week's worth of constant headache - my Radeon Mobility M6 (9000) refused to enable Direct Rendering regardless of what I did, until I started on a clean slate and followed the method you described in this thread.

Thanks alot!

----------

## codergeek42

 *Onturenio wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   I think it is case-sensitive, so you might need to use "DRI" instead of "dri" in that section name. 
> 
> I have changed driver, buy normal user still have not direct rendering. Have i got to do something special to get it?

 Are you in the 'video' group? Do you have the proper Direct Rendering Manager and AGP support in your kernel? Also, please post your revised xorg.conf file.

----------

## groovin

got direct rendering working thanks to this thread. thanks codergeek and everyone.

----------

## Onturenio

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you in the 'video' group? Do you have the proper Direct Rendering Manager and AGP support in your kernel? Also, please post your revised xorg.conf file.

 

Ok, that was the problem. I had no the user added to video group, thanks.Last edited by Onturenio on Fri Sep 23, 2005 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mtombs

ok, I've got agpgart, intel_agp, drm, radeon modules loaded (in that order). I've got dri and glx modules enabled in xorg.conf. The relevant card section looks like this:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "card1"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName "Radeon R250 Lf (Radeon mobility 9000 M9)"

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

```

But glxinfo says no direct rendering. Any ideas?

----------

## codergeek42

 *mtombs wrote:*   

> ok, I've got agpgart, intel_agp, drm, radeon modules loaded (in that order). I've got dri and glx modules enabled in xorg.conf. The relevant card section looks like this:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 Please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file. Are you using the 6.9/7.0 snapshot builds? If so, have you tried disabling color-tiling?

```

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "ColorTiling" "off"

```

----------

## mtombs

Tried ColorTiling off, same thing. Heres my log file:

[code]

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Sun Sep 18 16:53:15 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 20 September 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 21 06:40:15 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "External"

(**) |   |-->Device "card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"

(**) |-->Input Device "touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "EasyBall"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo, \

 /usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/CID,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi, \

/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/local/share/fonts,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts, \ 

/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ukr, \

/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/local/share/fonts/freefont,/usr/share/fonts/default, \ 

/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/wine,/usr/share/fonts/sharefont,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/local/share/fonts/sharefonts"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1028,011d rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 8086,4541 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1028,011d rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14f1,5422 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c66 card 1028,011d rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,165d card 1028,865d rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1217,7113 card 4001,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1217,7113 card 4801,0000 rev 20 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 1028,0003 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x6000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:1:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c66)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-4

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1

(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 2-----------------------

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a007  Serial#: 810567244

(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2004  Week: 25

(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 31

(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.638 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.608

(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.067   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) RADEON(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 162.0 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 275 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: C088146E0PFL

(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: DELL 2001FP

(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 160 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=35000; xclk=20000

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 8J7754141P4

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1600x1200 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1400x1050

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x1024

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 4

(II) RADEON(0): Validating CRTC2 modes for MergedFB ------------ 

(WW) RADEON(0): config file hsync range 30-80kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1600x1200,CRT2 Monitor) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 8 CRTC2 modes found for MergedFB------------ 

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT1: ********************

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1688  1050 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1688  1024 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"  108.00  1024 1448 1560 1688  768 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"  108.00  800 1448 1560 1688  600 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1688  350 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1688  400 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"  108.00  720 1448 1560 1688  400 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"  108.00  640 1448 1560 1688  480 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1448 1560 1688  864 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1448 1560 1688  960 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"  108.00  832 1448 1560 1688  624 1051 1055 1066

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"  108.00  1152 1448 1560 1688  768 1051 1055 1066

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT2: ********************

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1600x1200 (pitch 1600)

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1400x1050": 122.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Generating MergedFB mode list

(II) RADEON(0): No MetaModes given, linking first modes by default

(II) RADEON(0): Merged 1400x1050 and 1600x1200 to 1600x1200 (Clone)

(II) RADEON(0): Merged 1280x1024 and 1400x1050 to 1400x1050 (Clone)

(II) RADEON(0): Merged 1024x768 and 1280x1024 to 1280x1024 (Clone)

(II) RADEON(0): Merged 800x600 and 1024x768 to 1024x768 (Clone)

(II) RADEON(0): Merged 640x350 and 800x600 to 800x600 (Clone)

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: Virtual width 1600

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: Virtual height 1200

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: Display dimensions: (410, 310) mm

(--) RADEON(0): MergedFB: DPI set to (99, 9 :Cool: 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfafee000 - 0xfafeffff (0x2000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf4fff400 - 0xf4fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf4fff800 - 0xf4fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf4fffc00 - 0xf4ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[14] -1	0	0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000b080 - 0x0000b0ff (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000bc40 - 0x0000bc7f (0x40) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[35] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[36] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x2000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf98a3000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf98a3000 to 0xb5bb0000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x8086/0x3340; Card 0x1002/0x4c66]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb5aaf000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb5aae000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb58ae000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb53ce000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfcff0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1600,5242)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1200) to (1600,1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 4040

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0xeaa000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x15fd000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 2752 kb for textures at offset 0x1d50000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		29 256x256 slots

		14 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1202)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1600 x 4037

(II) RADEON(0): Running MergedFB in Clone mode, Radeon Pseudo-Xinerama disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ColorTiling" is not used

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 11

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II&#

----------

## codergeek42

Have you selected the X.org OpenGL driver?

```
# opengl-update xorg-x11
```

(You'll need to restart X after doing this.)

----------

## mtombs

At last! Thankyou! I've been battling with this for ages. Now to try and get the pseudo-xinerama to work...

----------

## iplayfast

CoderGeek, your description on how to get a 9200 setup is the most concise description I've seen. It didn't quite work for me, I had to put it all into the kernel, (agp wouldn't reset as a module or something like that). Anyways, using [*] insteam of [M] seems to do the trick.

 *Quote:*   

> The Raden 9000 is fully supported by the Free drivers.

 

It's not quite fully supported.  The ogre Fresnel demo gives  *Quote:*   

> Your card does not support vertex and fragment programs

 

I know this works under the ATI drivers. 

Have you heard about this at all?

----------

## codergeek42

Hmm. My understanding of it is that the current DRI in X.org (6.8 series) implements OpenGL 1.3 on Radeons. The next release of X.org (6.9/7.0) is said to update that to OpenGL 1.5-capable drivers, so I think that may fix it. I'm not certain of this, however.  :Smile: 

----------

